# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  COORDINADOR(A) DE SISTEMAS INTEGRADOS DE GESTION

## CITEagroindustrial

Nos encontramos en la búsqueda de un(a) Coordinador(a) para nuestra área de Sistemas Integrados de Gestión - CALIDAD: 
Requisitos: 
Profesional de Ingeniería Industrial, Industrias Alimentarias o Agroindustrial.
Especialización o diplomado en HACCP 
Experiencia mínima de 02 años en implementación de normas de Calidad.
Disponibilidad para residir en ICA y trabajar a tiempo completo. 
Conocimientos en: 
Sistemas de gestión de calidad, BPM, HACCP, ISO 22000 o ISO 9001 y POES.
Inocuidad y seguridad alimentaria.
Experiencia en el rubro agroindustrial u otros rubros similares.
Microsoft Office en nivel intermedio. 
Competencias Laborales: 
Liderazgo
Compromiso y responsabilidad
Orientación a los resultados
Coordinación y supervisión de actividades
Capacidad de organización y planificación
Tolerancia al trabajo bajo presión 
Los(as) Interesados(as) deberán enviar su hoja de vida al correo:  contacto@citeagroindustrial.com.pe o vanep7@gmail.comTemas similares: PROGRAMA PARTNERDISTRIBUIDORES DE AGROPLANETA SISTEMAS PARA  GESTION DE EMPRESAS ON-LINE  THAT WORK FOR YOUR BUSINESS. MAESTRIA EN SISTEMAS DE GESTION DE LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD DE LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA 2014-I Artículo: Minagri y organizaciones de riego fortalecerán gestión eficiente de sistemas hidráulicos Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión

----------

